# Help! My hens are naked!



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess it started because of my rooster treading on their backs along with molting? Anyway, my poor hens backs are getting bare and I don't know what to do. 

I just trimmed Rob's (the rooster) toenails the other day to see if that would help. But could molting also cause this to be this bad? Any suggestions?

I saw someone mention cat food to help with molting, I think I might try that to see if it helps. But if it's mostly on their back....is it probably Rob's fault?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

It is both. The rooster will definitely wear their feathers off. A molt will definitely do it. Cat food does help but you need to add it or throw it out for a good week or so to start seeing a difference. When mine were really bad I just dumped a large bowl full and they ate it right down. I had about 23 chickens then. You will be looking for cat food with a high protein percentage, I look for one in the 30's. The protein is what they need to make new feathers. You could also be having an issue with lice which is very common at this time of year. If you arre seeing white flecks on them it would be a good idea to dust them and their house with a chicken dust from your feed store. I do it at night when they are roosting, or you can add it to their dust bath area if you have one.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Hen nakedness from a rooster usually is only on the back, wings, and sometimes the head/back of neck where he grabs. So I think you are right in suspecting him.

An added cat food would help increase their protein level to help with feather regrowth. Or you can use a gamebird food, much higher in protein too (here it is 14$ for a 50lb bag of gamebird crumble. A quality catfood will cost exponentially more for much less food). But this doesn't eliminate the original cause of the feather loss, just helps with when the feathers return.

I have a few hens that are the 'favorites' of the rooster. Mostly because they never try and get away from his advances, they just squat right away for him to do his thing. They get worn pretty quickly, the trollops! So those few hens have back/wing saddles to protect them. I get mine from http://www.louisescountrycloset.com/ but I am sure you could make your own pattern if you are savvy with a sewing machine. Be sure to measure your girls so they fit correctly, if you go this route!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... cat food helps.... When I see feathers starting on the ground... I feed them cat food...they never go bald......it is amazing how that works.....


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!! Stacykins, I've been thinking about saddles, but had no clue on how to make them, thanks so much for that site, they even showed how to measure, which I also didn't know! (I'm pretty sewing illiterate, unfortunately.)

And, yes he definitely does have a couple of favorites...those trollops :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :thumbup:


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

Protein is def what you need. However, the best type of chicken feed is one with ANIMAL protein in it, not Soy. Soy has been a big deal in the last 5-6 years, all the commercial feeds have it in it to some extent. They catered to the peopl who wanted animal free chicken food product, not thinking that chickens are also meat eaters and a pure vegetable protein is not always the answer. I actually discussed my concerns with my feed store, and he asked the Purina dealer about the soy based products. The Purina dealer confirmed my thoughts. At the time it was created, plant based proteins were all the rage...it was what people wanted their animals to eat, it was better for them right? Sot he feed makers catered to the growing trend.
When I was getting skinny birds, general unthriftyness and poor and heavy molting, I HAD to supplement with cat food. At one time, I prepared my own concoction that I added to their commercial feed with Kelp and Fish Meal, (which fish meal is next to impossible to find now) spirulina, brewers yeast, garlic, bee pollen, DE and maybe a few I am forgetting. I still mix up fish and kelp meal when I can find it, but I have since changed my feeding style, to less commercial during breeding season, and more grains. I also only buy the Purina Game Bird Layena, which is the only one can get out here with animal protein in it and I just do not have the problems I had any longer.


----------

